# Ο αριθμός του θηρίου



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2012)

Τις τελευταίες μέρες διαδίδεται ιότροπα ένα καινούργιο εσχατολογικό ηλεμήνυμα, με αυτό το συνημμένο (που έχει ένα σωρό λάθη, αλλά ας το αγνοήσουμε αυτό):







Το ηλεμήνυμα περιέχει συνήθως την πιο πάνω εικόνα και ένα σύντομο σχόλιο, π.χ. _«Η ελευθερία τετέλεσται»_, και περιλαμβάνει μπόλικα αγαπημένα θέματα των παγκόσμιων εσχατολόγων:

Το πρώτο είναι ο «εφιάλτης του καθολικού φακελώματος». Δεν αποτελεί κάτι καινούργιο· σχετικά κείμενα κυκλοφορούν με μεγάλη ένταση από τότε που υπάρχει η δυνατότητα μαζικής επεξεργασίας δεδομένων με τη βοήθεια ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών (μόνο που οι εσχατολάγνοι δεν συνειδητοποιούν καν πόσο ασύλληπτη θα ήταν η απαιτούμενη υπολογιστική ισχύς).

Το συγκεκριμένο ιότροπο ηλεμήνυμα πιάνεται από τη μεγαλύτερη κοινωνική μεταρρύθμιση στις ΗΠΑ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, τον νόμο του Ομπάμα _*Περί προστασίας των ασθενών και παροχής περίθαλψης*_ (Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, PPACA) ή, όπως είναι πιο γνωστός λαϊκά, τον νόμο *Obamacare*. Αναπαράγει το ψέμα που κυκλοφορεί από υπερσυντηρητικούς και θρησκευτικούς κύκλους των ΗΠΑ για δήθεν υποχρεωτική τοποθέτηση μικροτσίπ ραδιοεντοπισμού (φήμη που κυκλοφορεί και ανακυκλώνεται εδώ και χρόνια) και έχει καταρριφθεί και για την περίπτωση αυτή, π.χ. εδώ.

Σύμφωνα με το παραμύθι, υποτίθεται ότι με τα υποχρεωτικά τσιπάκια ραδιοεντοπισμού (RFID) θα παρακολουθούνται όλες οι κινήσεις των ανθρώπων (αγορές, ιατρική περίθαλψη κ.ο.κ.). Έτσι, γίνεται μια διαφανής σύνδεση με το πιο σκοτεινό σημείο της Αποκάλυψης του Ιωάννη (13:16-18) (που βέβαια, για χάραγμα μιλάει, αλλά τι σημασία έχει...) —δείτε εδώ μια σχετικά εκτενή ανάλυση αυτών των τριών πολύ δύσκολων εδαφίων:

[SUP]16[/SUP] καὶ ποιεῖ πάντας τοὺς μικροὺς καὶ τοὺς μεγάλους, καὶ τοὺς πλουσίους καὶ τοὺς πτωχούς, καὶ τοὺς ἐλευθέρους καὶ τοὺς δούλους, ἵνα δώσουσιν αὐτοῖς χάραγμα ἐπὶ τῆς χειρὸς αὐτῶν τῆς δεξιᾶς ἢ ἐπὶ τῶν μετώπων αὐτῶν,
[SUP]17[/SUP] καὶ ἵνα μή τις δύνηται ἀγοράσαι ἢ πωλῆσαι εἰ μὴ ὁ ἔχων τὸ χάραγμα, τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ θηρίου ἢ τὸν ἀριθμὸν τοῦ ὀνόματος αὐτοῦ.
[SUP]18[/SUP] Ὧδε ἡ σοφία ἐστίν· ὁ ἔχων νοῦν ψηφισάτω τὸν ἀριθμὸν τοῦ θηρίου· ἀριθμὸς γὰρ ἀνθρώπου ἐστί· καὶ ὁ ἀριθμὸς αὐτοῦ χξϛ'.

Το ηλεμήνυμα «αποκαλύπτει» ότι αυτά τα τσιπάκια θα είναι ο αριθμός του θηρίου και όποιος δεν θα το διαθέτει, θα πεθαίνει της πείνας. Επίσης, «αποκαλύπτει» ότι αν είναι ηλικιωμένος θα του κάνουν ευθανασία, καθώς και πολλά άλλα. Μπορεί, λέω εγώ τώρα, να εντοπίζει τα εγγραφόμενα τώρα μέλη της Παναθηναϊκής Συμμαχίας και να τα εξαναγκάζει (σε μια αθλητική εκδοχή του Κουρδιστού Πορτοκαλιού) να παρακολουθούν τα Best of Olympiakos μέχρι να μάθουν να τραγουδούν ακόμπιαστα τον παλιό και τον νέο ύμνο του συλλόγου, τα Παιδιά του Πειραιά και τη Θάλασσα του Πειραιά.

Φυσικά, από ένα τέτοιο εσχατολόγημα δεν θα μπορούσε να λείψει η αναφορά στις «κρεατόμαζες» του Codex Alimentarius, άλλο ένα από τα αγαπημένα ζωάκια των κάθε μορφής εσχατολόγων και συνωμοσιολόγων των ημερών μας.

Προσωπικά, θα μου επιτρέψετε να πιστεύω ότι η κυκλοφορία αυτού του ηλεμηνύματος δεν είναι τυχαία, όπως αποδεικνύεται από τη φράση: _«μέσω της υγείας θα έρθει και το τσιπ που θα γίνει και το πορτοφόλι και θα λύσει δήθεν το θέμα της φοροδιαφυγής»_. Η γνώμη μου είναι, μάλιστα, ότι τα σχετικά ηλεμηνύματα θα ενταθούν όταν φτάσει να αποφασιστεί στη Βουλή το λεγόμενο ηλεκτρονικό περιουσιολόγιο, που αποτελεί κρίσιμο στοιχείο για το κυνήγι της φοροδιαφυγής και στο οποίο ευτυχώς συμφωνούν (στα λόγια· γιατί στα έργα, θα δούμε) κυβέρνηση και αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 20, 2012)

Πρωτοπόρος ο Ιωάννης... το έχω δει το αριστούργημα, αλλά το πέρασα στο ντούκου. Κυκλοφορεί πολλή παράνοια πλέον.


----------

